# Grooming products



## Donkeylover110 (Feb 13, 2009)

I was wondering, do you have a home grooming product that is cheap and easy to make? I would use store-boughten , but it does get quite expensive. Any inputs?


----------



## minimule (Feb 13, 2009)

Grooming product for what? Shampoo.....brushes........explain a little more and maybe we can help you out.


----------



## Donkeylover110 (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh, stuff like remedies for stained coats and medical treatments ect.. Does that help any? Sorry I wasn't specific!


----------



## Donkeylover110 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bump

Anyone? I guess this is a dumb topic



. I'll be sure not to bring it up again in the future.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Feb 21, 2009)

Nope, it's a GOOD topic!!



I was trying to remember my home remedy for rain rot. I don't remember exactly how I mixed it up, but you can use your own judgement on that. Here are the ingredients -- it worked for us! -- betadine, listerine and baby oil. I used the mixtures with a disinfected old toothbrush on the affected area.

I know there are other home remedies - just do a search in 'all forums' here for a particular problem. As for homemade grooming products, I'm hoping someone else will chime in on that. The only thing I can think of is I have used a dab of baby oil on them after they're shed out in the summer to slick/shine their coats up. Hope this helps ~ don't be afraid to ask ANY question here. There are no dumb questions!Sometimes we're just a little slow


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 21, 2009)

I keep checking for replies also.....but have nothing to add, I do not use anything.....we buy fly stuff, other than that we keep them muddy


----------



## Donkeylover110 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Flat Creek Farm! I'll try the search thingy.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Feb 22, 2009)

I remember a thread long ago...I think it was something about a "itty bitty tippy" or something like that. It had a LOT of tips for grooming, fly sprays, etc. You can also search for "homemade fly spray" and such.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 22, 2009)

Tammy is right, there are NO dumb questions..and OHHHH YEAHHHHH...we sure can be slow at responding. OH!



Here are a few you can try.

These are for homemade fly sprays..

Cider vinegar and dawn BLUE dishsoap (it has to be the blue) and water, mix equal parts, shake, and spray on the donkeys.

64 oz. of SSS (Avons Skin so soft) 6 to 8 tablespoons of Eucalyptus oil, put this into a gallon container and add enough white vinegar to fill the gallon up. The big plus for this one is it stays put, and leaves a thin film, where the commercial stuff sweats off a donkey or horse. Plus, it smells good.

Horse and Donkey wipe:

Baby oil ( I buy the cheap kind from the dollar store) and peppermint mouthwash. Mix equal parts together. Store in a closed containe

From the ones I have tried, I would say that they dont work as good as your expensize sprays do , but they sure work as good as your cheaper brands do..if not better.

Corinne

[SIZE=8pt]SOmewhere I have a book of .[/SIZE]


----------



## Donkeylover110 (Feb 24, 2009)

FlatCreekFarm, I _love_ your avatar. It reminds me of my mini donkey!





Thanks everyone else!


----------



## Gini (Feb 25, 2009)

To keep my guy's manes and tails tangle free without a residue. I fill a spray bottle with 1/2 downey fab softner and 1/2 water. Works like a charm.


----------



## SSMFarm (Mar 2, 2009)

I am new to the forum and although I don't have mini donkeys I do have guard donkeys and I adore them. I am hoping to add some miniature donkeys soon. For rain rot I use plain old mineral oil. It is dirt cheap and I just pour it on and for about 50 cents it will be gone in just a few days.

Missy


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 3, 2009)

Welcome Missy, to our long eared side of the forum. Your post reminded me of another one I used..Listerine for rain rot. Regular listerine mouthwash (the golden colored one) I had a horse that would get rain rot on occassion and all I did was cut the hair away from the scab, and put a good dab of listerine on it. It dried the scab up fast...and no more rain rot. BTY~~ I have guard donkeys also, they really are something to watch in action hey?? Not, that I ever want to go thru my bear inncident again, but thank god for those donkeys!

Corinne


----------

